# Seiko Sun & Moon



## Lynxcomp (Apr 4, 2010)

I have just become the proud owner of a mint condition Seiko Sun and Moon watch (7F18-7000) but unfortunately the seller did not have any instructions for it. Although I already have a Seiko 7F38 with Moon phase only, I am unsure with the new one as to the exact settings of the dial for the Sun. Can anyone point me to a pdf of the instruction manual for this movement please? - Man thanks in advance


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

can't find any instructions - this article was quite an interesting read  http://130.15.85.212/proceedings/proceedings_WorldCongress/WorldCongress07/articles/sessions/papers/A419.pdf

:smartass:


----------



## Lynxcomp (Apr 4, 2010)

sparrow441 said:


> can't find any instructions - this article was quite an interesting read  http://130.15.85.212/proceedings/proceedings_WorldCongress/WorldCongress07/articles/sessions/papers/A419.pdf
> 
> :smartass:


What an absolutely fascinating article - Many thanks for that :clap:


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a very nice 7F18-8A00.

I have no manual but if yours has a crown at 10/11 o'clock then wait until 12 noon and use this crown to set the sun to visible and central and voila - it will rotate exactly once per day.

Can anyone tell me how to add a photo from my PC rather than a URL? (I'm a Watch Forum newbie!)


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> Can anyone tell me how to add a photo from my PC rather than a URL? (I'm a Watch Forum newbie!)


Hi, and welcome to the forum! You can't post pics directly from your PC....you need to host them on a hosting site eg Photobucket, then you can link them to your post. See the pinned topic at the top of the Watch discussion forum for detailed instructions on how to do this. :thumbsup:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> I have a very nice 7F18-8A00.
> 
> I have no manual but if yours has a crown at 10/11 o'clock then wait until 12 noon and use this crown to set the sun to visible and central and voila - it will rotate exactly once per day.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to add a photo from my PC rather than a URL? (I'm a Watch Forum newbie!)


http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=61348

:angel_not:


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Can anyone help me with any information on this watch?

I was given it as a present about 22 years ago by my girlfriend at the time and have hardly ever worn it since getting married nearly 22 years ago (to the next girlfriend!)

It's a Seiko 7F18-8A00 and the last time I had a new battery fitted it started keeping time at doube speed! (It's been in a box for at least 10 years)...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> Can anyone help me with any information on this watch?
> 
> It's a Seiko 7F18-8A00 and the last time I had a new battery fitted it started keeping time at doube speed! (It's been in a box for at least 10 years)...


Does the battery need shorting to the AC contact, to be found somewhere on the back of the movement? A lot of quartz watches need this to be done on changing the battery. The AC contact is usually marked AC and is sometimes gold in colour. Use a pair of metal forceps or a bent paper clip to short out. Touch the forceps to the +ve (top)of the battery and the contact.

There are plenty of other posts on this subject. Here's just one.....

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=60486


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone help me with any information on this watch?
> ...


Thanks Roger - I shall try this as soon as I pluck up the courage to open up the back!


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

As hard as I tried, I couldn't get the back of this watch to come off - so in the end I took it to the local jewellers who passed on to their watchmaker.

Two weeks later and having received a short update note already that when the battery was replaced "it had drained incredibly quickly", I have now been told that there is a "faulty circuit" and it will cost "between Â£95 and Â£138" to source a replacement "and it might take some considerable time because it's an obsolete model".

Any thoughts, any of you more experienced watch connoisseurs?

Is there a secret source of all things Seiko out there that I could tap into?

Thanks for reading this!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> Is there a secret source of all things Seiko out there that I could tap into?


Yes. :yes: http://service.seiko.com.au/pls/seiko/f?p=104:20:3233087420562153 :secret:

I guess you may need a hint or two on how to use it though.









Type 7F18*A* into the [Calibre] field. Press the [search] button .... Then hit the [View] Detail button on that result.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hopefully you'll have sussed out for yourself, from that little exercise, presuming that is what is actually faulty ....

That the Seiko p/n for a replacement PCB for your watch is: *4001544* CIRCUIT BLOCK (shown as 'Discontinued').

That doesn't mean they can't be found, with a little effort, though.









Since I started collecting (and repairing) 7A38's I've managed to find three N.O.S. 7A38(A) PCB's in the last 2 years. 



YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> there is a "faulty circuit" and it will cost "*between Â£95 and Â£138*" to source a replacement"
> 
> Any thoughts ....


My first thought was that it never ceases to amaze me  at the grossly inflated 'moistened finger held aloft' prices ....

.... which these rip-off merchants will try to get away with. :angry: You're looking at a sub-$20 wholesale price for that part.


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Amazing information - thanks Seiko7A38fan!

I've just found a Seiko 4001-544 Circuit from a company in Northern Ireland for Â£6! (yes - SIX QUID!!)

And the watchmaker said Â£95 to Â£138!

I may find myself on the phone to the jewellers tomorrow morning.......


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> Amazing information - thanks Seiko7A38fan!


We aim to please. :hi:



YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> I've just found a Seiko 4001-544 Circuit from a company in Northern Ireland for Â£6! (yes - SIX QUID!!)


Well found that man !! :thumbup:

They *were* also showing a 7A38(A) PCB in stock, too - same price.  Not any more. :naughty:


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing information - thanks Seiko7A38fan!
> ...


NICE ONE!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

Six pounds is truly an epic win of a price. Awesome! :notworthy:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:
> 
> 
> > I've just found a Seiko 4001-544 Circuit from a company in Northern Ireland for Â£6! (yes - SIX QUID!!)
> ...


Mine arrived this morning. Brilliant. Amazing bargain find ! :thumbup:

N.O.S. - still sealed in the Seiko packet, wrapped in the usual black paper to protect the CMOS IC from harmful UV light.

Funnily enough, the vendor had descibed it as a circuit for 'Movement 7A07(A)'

- but then the 7A07(A) and the 7A38(A) movements both use the same p/n PCB.

See: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=40941&view=findpost&p=631398

Thanks again for the return tip. :cheers:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I wasn't there, but.... The Â£95 - Â£200 estimate could've been for the part, and the labor, i.e. total repair?

It never ceases to amaze me that some "watch repair" shops will happily put the wrong battery in, even with the proper battery coming out. It was a dicey world before the Internet....

I had an old Pulsar that was ruined, or simply too old and parts broken, that I discarded, before I returned to this forum in earnest. Too bad, I hadn't thought that a new movement could be found somewhere. Oh, well.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> I wasn't there, but.... The Â£95 - Â£200 estimate could've been for the part, and the labor, i.e. total repair?


Nope - that was just what they were quoting to source a replacement  (according to the poster).



YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> .... and it will cost *"between Â£95 and Â£138" **to source a replacement* "and it might take some considerable time ....


Amazing what a difference knowing the OEM part number makes, eh ?


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Extra big thanks to Paul for the info and the tips recently received by PM.

Now all I have to do is wait for the part to arrive and then find someone I can trust to do the actual fitting...


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> Extra big thanks to Paul for the info and the tips recently received by PM.
> 
> Now all I have to do is wait for the part to arrive and then find someone I can trust to do the actual fitting...


Again, I'd recommend asking Steve Burrage at Rytetime, or maybe even a email to Roy from RLT, he may be able to fit it for you. I'm not sure whether it would be something Silverhawk would do......... :lookaround:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> Now all I have to do is wait for the part to arrive and then find someone I can trust to do the actual fitting...


Brendan.

Check out page 3 of the 7F18A Technical Guide / Parts Catalogue: http://www.watchuseek.com/seikocitizen/SeikoTechnicalManuals/7F18A.pdf

It doesn't look too difficult a job to replace the PCB ....

Simply a matter or removing the case-back; 5 retaining screws, and the movement's cover plate - and you're there. :hammer:


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:
> 
> 
> > Now all I have to do is wait for the part to arrive and then find someone I can trust to do the actual fitting...
> ...


"...and that's all there is to it" I hear you say - well - the most I've done is take photos and change a battery - but I'll maybe have a go if I can pluck up the courage...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> "...and that's all there is to it" I hear you say ....





YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> and the last time I had a new battery fitted it started keeping time at double speed!
> 
> (It's been in a box for at least 10 years)...


If your previous old battery (you wrote that you'd left it for 10 years) had leaked ....

.... and as that's a very likely probable cause of the demise of the circuit board ....

you may also have 'a little' cleaning up to do, once you remove the cover plate.


----------

